# Need some suggestions to finish my tank..



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks to a few people in this forum my first fish tank has been going great for about 4 months now.

It's a 46 gallon bowfront with 4 yellow labs, 4 hongi redfins and 1 pseudo demasoni. 

There has been some agression, not much but id like to add more fish to finish the tank and help ease the occasional chasing. No one fish is being singled out so far.

I'd like a smaller cichlid, something that does not grow large like the demasoni.

As of right now i'm leaning towards adding a large group of demasoni, at least 10 of them. If I dont go with a large group of demasoni then id like another 4 of whatever would go along with what I have. 

Ive been looking around but I would like some outside ideas..thanks


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

someone whoo knows more about Demonsi's might be able to shed some light her but I think that 10 Demonsi's in that tank would be too much with what else you have. I would a couple more demonsi's and leave it at that.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> I'd like a smaller cichlid, something that does not grow large like the demasoni.


As far as Malawi goes, Demasoni are on the smaller side. 

I wouldn't put 10 more in there either. Maybe a couple like IloveCichlids said. I've never had Demasoni before,but I read that they're pretty aggressive.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree with Ilovecichlids. A couple will be enough. :fish:h


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

From what I have read and been told on this and other cichlid forums is that you can have one or atleast 12 demasonis.

They should never be kept in a group less than 10-12 of them.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Did a little lite reading about them and you look to be correct about keeping them in large groups. But to just look at the number of fish that would be in your tank if you put that many fish in it would be too much. Not to say it couldn't be done, its just gonna make keeping up on tank maintenance just that much more important. And after reading this
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_demasoni.php
I wouldn't want to do that to your 4 yellow labs, 4 hongi redfins.

What ever you do good luck, you have some really pretty fish.


----------

